# review with misleading statement  about virus



## GH0ST (Feb 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Horrible value
> 
> Posted by Lil Barn on 27th Nov 2010
> 
> ... Also, the firmware on their site at the moment has a virus on it, a very unprofessional action on Team Cyclop's part.



This is just wrong and unfair. Please clean this.


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2011)

we cannot ensure that this was not true at the time... just vote the review as "not helpful" and it will disappear


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 10, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> we cannot ensure that this was not true at the time... just vote the review as "not helpful" and it will disappear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 10, 2011)

I know I don't recall there ever being a virus in their files, but still...


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2011)

That review doesn't happen to talk about the EvoTools does it?
That program has often flagged off people's anti-virus, because it can make .nds files display their icons in Windows Explorer I think.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 10, 2011)

He is right on the "horrible value" part. Never looked into the virus thing, though so idk what to think.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 11, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> He is right on the "horrible value" part. Never looked into the virus thing, though so idk what to think.


I wouldn't say horrible value. So far the CycloDS Evo has worked for me for every game that I have wanted to play. If people really complain that one or two games haven't worked straight from release, that is a minor thing. If one can remember the times before Auto DLDI-patching, every single game had to be patched with a patch before even running it. The CycloDS Evo is currently running a firmware that has all the games working that I can imagine (haven't tried any downloads since I prefer to own the games than downloading..). Admittedly Golden Sun didn't work straight away (or so I was told since I've been away a bit from the DS scene) but it works currently very well and thus we can state that the cart works. As for "horrible value", look for example at the DSTwo to see that it isn't nearly as almighty as people think. Everything requires coding and the Emulators on the DSTwo haven't been updated very frequently let alone the fact that they weren't present on launch even though it was a feature listed working for the cart..


-Qtis

ps. In before haters gonna hate: I own a CycloDS Evolution, AK2i and a DSTwo so I know how each system works.. (+ the iEvo should be arriving soon from TC)


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 6, 2011)

mytony said:
			
		

> I like to join the community.


Thank you for this incredibly insightful, incredibly helpful, amazingly useful necrobump.

Would you like a medal?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2011)

mytony said:
			
		

> I like to join the community.


*facepalm*

This topic is already dead. It's four months old.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going to say that this thread ran it's course nearly a year ago and needs to be closed.


----------

